# Boat On North Jetty In Galveston



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Anybody know what happen to the Contender that is sitting on the North Jetty? Heard it is all the way on top. And the people are in the hospital


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=135829

Possibly this one??


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think so....I think this happened last night and it is still on the Jettys


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

What color is it ?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't know, had a freind tell me about it.



ccrocker1313 said:


> What color is it ?


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Press ReleaseDate: Sept. 20, 2007

Contact: PA3 Mario Romero
(713) 578-3080</FONT />

*COAST GUARD MEDEVACS 2 AND RESCUES 6 NEAR GALVESTON* ​*HOUSTON -* The Coast Guard medevaced two people and rescued six more from a boat that ran aground on the Galveston Jetties in Galveston, Texas, last night. ​A watchstander at Coast Guard Sector Houston/Galveston received a call at 11:15 p.m. from a boater requesting assistance. The boater reported that he had run aground on the North Galveston Jetty and there was no way to reach shore. ​The Coast Guard launched a rescue boat crew from Station Galveston and an HH-65C Dolphin helicopter crew from Air Station Houston to assist. ​The rescue boat crew arrived on scene at approximately 12:30 a.m. and found two injured people in the boat and four men and two women on the jetty . The rescue boat crew medevaced the injured and transported them to Station Galveston. An awaiting ambulance took them to the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston. Both are listed in stable condition.  ​The other six people were hoisted by the helicopter crew and taken to Station Galveston. ​The cause of the accident is under investigation. ​To download video of the rescue select http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=165991. ​http://www.d8externalaffairs.com/go/doc/425/172925/


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

a friend of mine sent me these camera phone pics earlier....


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

they should put up a 'no parking' sign

(the 'no drinking' signs are obviously a waste o'taxpayer's money)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

That had to hurt


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> they should put up a 'no parking' sign
> 
> (the 'no drinking' signs are obviously a waste o'taxpayer's money)


Thats funny right there I don't care who you are!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Bummer, I hope everyone is ok. The galveston jetties are by far the least forgiving set of jetties I have encountered at night.. you can see the inside channel markers from way outside of the jetties, making you think that you are in the clear... until the rocks come into view....


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

*Contender on the rocks*

He looks like he was running WFO at night to put it that high on the rocks. Either he needed to slow down, or get more Hp as he didn't lack much going all the way over.  Also, rocks that high should have lit up well on his radar - wonder if it was on.

Seriously, I hope all are ok. I don't remember a year with as many boats on the jetties, whether it is Galveston (I think this is the second one recently), Port A, Fuchon LA, etc. Is it me or does this seem to be happening more often?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Could it have been a wake from a passing ship that lifted them up and placed them on the rocks?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My guess is they thought they were running through the boat cut and missed it. I hope everyone is ok......


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Brian!! I know of a couple people that fish Contender, doesn't look like one of theirs.. Thanks



Brian Castille said:


> a friend of mine sent me these camera phone pics earlier....


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

What do you reckon the price tag is for getting that boat up and off the jetty's? Not sure that you could simply tilt the engines up and give it a hard pull.....a crane would be better...but the cost is going to be something.

Another thought....Do salvage rights still apply to vessels abandoned just out of the water like that? 

Those guys were lucky....could have been much worse.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Hate to see a nice rig like that on the rocks.
joker


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> a friend of mine sent me these camera phone pics earlier....


that's gotta suck


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

****....that's sad. Hope that everything works out for those involved.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The boat does not appear to be severely damaged (motors are still intact, boat appears to be in one piece). I wonder if they hit the jetty at high tide.

Mike


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hydra Man said:


> Another thought....Do salvage rights still apply to vessels abandoned just out of the water like that?


 Actually that vessel is considered 'stranded' as it sits. Can assure you that the regulatory agencys will require the owner to remove it. 
Would take a good guess that you will probably see a crane barge pluck it off of there very shortly. Going to be an expense lift for the owner's insurance carrier for sure.

Jay


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure if the video link is working for others.
I had trouble when I clicked it, but after looking around some on that site, I found this link which has the video:
http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=166026

hope the injured persons recover quickly.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think you would be laughing if you were one of the crew on that vessel.



latrans said:


> All I have to say is ...........


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

I guess he just wasn't on top of things...


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

a boat on lake Conroe recently ran a ground using thier gps to navigate back at night, not having a 100% working knowledge, went waypoint to waypoint ,not reverse rouite,,ironic emergency responce used the gps coordinaces off of the cell phone signal to locate them


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope they are all ok

The owner may have let a friend drive, who is unfamilar with terrain/boat handling
, if there was any alcohol consumed, that can certainly contribute to his/her
reaction / non-reaction

This happened to me in 2003, I let a friend drive my brand new Boston Whaler,
he ran onto rock bed that is only 1-2 inch below water; tore up propeller,
lower unit, caused gaps/holes in gel coats, and deep gouges/scratches everywhere. He has never owned or operated a boat. In the end, I blame 
myself for letting an inexperienced boat operator drive my boat, it was a $6000
lesson.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

From what I hear the owner just got the boat last week and he was not the driver when the boat went on the rocks, It was going around 30-35 when it made impact. I think nobody was hurt to bad, cuts bruisies and a broken nose.



cabosandinh said:


> I hope they are all ok
> 
> The owner may have let a friend drive, who is unfamilar with terrain/boat handling
> , if there was any alcohol consumed, that can certainly contribute to his/her
> ...


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Good to here the injuries are not major.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Pretty solid boat to hit the rocks at 30 knots and still be in one piece?


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

i wonder if the boat was the same 31 for sale at gyb? i think a sea trial was done two weeks ago.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

just goes to show you how well a Contender is built! looks like the boat is in decent enough shape, considering how high up it's sitting on the rocks. I pray that everyone is alright.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I think it was the boat for sale at GYB. I saw him heading out last Friday night at around 11, and when he pulled out of the breakwater he got on it and i guess had some motor problems and was sitting there for quite a while. Sucks to see a boat like that on the rocks, some people just don't need to be running in the dark.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

It can easily happen if you rely solely on a GPS to navigate after dark. I took my boat offshore with Tiny before i bought a GPS, we we're using his handheld and thought we were pass the end of the jetties....nope not quite  Luckily we stopped to make sure before we hit the rocks. GPS plots a straight line to the coordinates you put in, it doesn't account for the land and rocks in between.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Zork said:


> It can easily happen if you rely solely on a GPS to navigate after dark. I took my boat offshore with Tiny before i bought a GPS, we we're using his handheld and thought we were pass the end of the jetties....nope not quite  Luckily we stopped to make sure before we hit the rocks. GPS plots a straight line to the coordinates you put in, it doesn't account for the land and rocks in between.


That's why you set your waypoint away from the jetties, not inside them.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad there were no deaths.

I was out at the jetty in the spring when a 20 ft cc went on the rocks. They are all lucky to stop on the rocks instead of being thrown into them or into the water.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What are the marine salvage laws on this type of situation ?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1 hr and 15 mins for rescue boat to arrive!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> 1 hr and 15 mins for rescue boat to arrive!


Ya Hotrod that's the first thing that I noticed. The commander of the Galveston station should be called onto the carpet over a response time like that. Especially with injured people waiting.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

This almost happened to me at POC if it had not been for my fishing buddy she saw the rocks of the little jetty, we were only runnig about 10 mile an hour it makes you suck wind that's for sure.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

That hurts


----------



## dwphello (Jul 31, 2007)

I wonder if the boat is for sale?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

that would suck glad no one died


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

*other boats*

some one said other boats have done that in galveston this year i didn't see that that sucks i don't think this is a usual occurance


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is why we mark the ends of every jetty we run out of on the GPS. You might not intend to run after dark but be forced to sometimes.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

dwphello said:


> I wonder if the boat is for sale?


You could try asking the owner, but you might be left high and dry.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Things like this happens on occasion, thats why we always need to be on the ball, and paying attention. Waves from ships, tide changes,equipment failure, time of day (Sunny or dark), weather changes. I can see where being impaired could be highly dangerous also. All these can contribute to this outcome. I am so thankful that these folks are alive.
That is the most important thing!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Sure was dark that morning!!! Glad them A88 Holes didn't run us over. Man they were close!!!

I got my Robalo running, we'll have to buddy boat before Snapper season is over!!!



Zork said:


> It can easily happen if you rely solely on a GPS to navigate after dark. I took my boat offshore with Tiny before i bought a GPS, we we're using his handheld and thought we were pass the end of the jetties....nope not quite  Luckily we stopped to make sure before we hit the rocks. GPS plots a straight line to the coordinates you put in, it doesn't account for the land and rocks in between.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope everyone is alright, but running 30 knots out of the jetties at night isnt very smart.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I heard from the owner. He wasn't driving but the guy that was got a broken nose and was bruised up badly. He said alcohol wasn't involved either, that is was just a simple navigational error. The good thing is no one died and boats can be fixed/replaced.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I did a little digging and found the original message. I haven't heard back on the email I sent back to him. I would guess he's been real busy. 

======

My name is Miguel aka Koolero I frequently view 2coolfishing. I am/waz the owner of the 31 contender that wound up on the north jetty the other night. First of all I take full responsibility it was my vessel and I should have been more dilligent and mind full of what was going on. As someone suggested I allowed another to take the wheel an wound up on the rocks. belive it or not alcohol was not an issue. the person I allowed to take the wheel also sustained the the worst injuries, broken nose and cheek several stitches, everyone else has multiple bumps an bruises but no broken bones. I will never stop thanking the powers that be for keeping all my friends in the boat, I will never stop apolagizing to each and everyone of them. I would like to thank all that showed concern, an to those who found humor in my mistake, I to would have done the same a few days ago, not anymore. 
I would also like to thank all at Coast Gaurd station Galveston and at UTMB ER for taking such excellent care of my friends.
Mont if u could also look into why i am no longer able to log in I would appreciate it. 
Please post this 4 me.

PS One slightly used contender 4 sale low hrs !


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to hear no one was seriously injured!! How did that boat end up on top of the rocks instead of straight into them? The picture is incredible.


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

I am actually looking at the pix for the first time and am in shock myself, I dont know what to say! Think I'm gona go to each one of my friends house in the am an give them a big wet sloopy kiss right on the mouth !


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Koolero, 


I'm really sorry this happened to you but very very glad everyone came out with only minor injuries. I'm the owner of the Whaler slipped near the end of C dock and I think we've visited a few times. You always impressed me as a friendly, competent guy, and a good boat handler - always ready to lend a hand to anyone. 

I have only been taking my own boat offshore for three seasons and I'm still learning, but I flew airplanes long enough to know that in the sky and on the water it's easy to become disoriented, or to trust senses or instruments when they are lieing and that no-one is immune to this type of accident. 

"But for the grace of God, there go I". 

I hope all goes well with your insurance/recovery efforts and that you get back on the water soon.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

He works for a friend of mine.


----------



## latrans (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm sure the owner of the boat has his hands full right now but seriously someone has got to get all the fishing tackle out of that boat before it goes bye bye.


----------

